# Field Effect Rectifiers (STMicroelectronics)



## juliangp (Sep 13, 2014)

La nueva serie de diodos de ST conocida como FERD facilita el diseño de cargadores de Smarthphones y Tablets y de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas siendo mas eficientes, confiables y de alta potencia.
Disponible en configuraciones simples y dobles de 15A a 60A y rangos de 45V, 50V y 60V con más por venir. Ofrecen un equilibrio único entre la baja caída de tensión directa (VF) y na baja corriente de fuga (IR). Esto permite a los diseñadores satisfacer los requisitos de las normas más estrictas de eficiencia energética Energy Star 6.0 sin el costo de la utilización de técnicas de rectificación síncrona. 

Están basadas en una tecnología patentada de ST, que logra el mejor VF / IR en su clase para una superficie de silicio dado en tres VF / IR variantes: 

'U' optimizado para baja VF 
'M' optimizada para baja IR 
'S' Mejor VF / IR trade-off 
Un dispositivo de 30A utilizando la tecnología FERD cuenta con una caída de tensión directa reducida en alrededor de 140mV (o 25%) en comparación con un diodo Schottky de 30A convencional, sin un aumento de la corriente de fuga. 
Esta mejora eléctrica también permite el uso de paquetes más pequeños y compactos, con capacidad de 40A y 30A en D²PAK y en paquetes 5x6 PowerFLAT ™.




> ST’s new FERD series of diodes facilitate the design of efficient, reliable, high power-density smart phone and tablet battery chargers, compact adapters and switched-mode power supplies.
> Available in single and dual configurations from 15A to 60A and 45V, 50V and 60V ratings with more to come, they offer a unique trade-off between low forward voltage drop (VF) and low leakage current (IR). This allows designers to meet the most stringent energy-efficiency standard requirements including Energy Star 6.0 without the expense of using synchronous rectification techniques.
> 
> They are based on a patented ST technology, that achieves the best-in-class VF/IR for a given silicon surface area in three VF/IR variants:
> ...


 

Fuente: http://www.st.com/web/catalog/sense...2014&sp_rid=NjkwODIzMTE5NDMS1&sp_mid=10993014


----------

